# Where can i get a tortoise from a cheap reliable source



## iwantaTortoIse (Mar 23, 2020)

Hi, ive been wondering if there are any cheap options to get a tortoise. Im looking for a hermanns tortoise or a russian tortoise but i cant seem to find any local breeders. I live in the Dallas, TX area. Any places would help. Thanks


----------



## jsheffield (Mar 23, 2020)

There's no such thing as a cheap tortoise... even if you can get a rescue off of Craigslist for free, all of the gear and food and enclosures and equipment cost a bunch.

Jamie


----------



## iwantaTortoIse (Mar 23, 2020)

Do you know of any tortoises on craigslist in my area because i already checked and msged all of them. And i already have the enclosure set up just looking for a tortoise. Thanks


----------



## Tom (Mar 23, 2020)

iwantaTortoIse said:


> Hi, ive been wondering if there are any cheap options to get a tortoise. Im looking for a hermanns tortoise or a russian tortoise but i cant seem to find any local breeders. I live in the Dallas, TX area. Any places would help. Thanks


Don't look for a cheap tortoise. Look for a healthy tortoise. Any money you save on getting a cheap one will soon be spent tenfold at the vets office tying to save it. The initial purchase price of the tortoise is nothing compared to the long term care and housing. $50 one way or the other is inconsequential.


----------



## willee638 (Mar 23, 2020)

I guess for most of us living in different regions of the world a retile pet shop is the usual source of purchase because tortoise breeders don't deal with single quantity customers, but in the States you can find reputable breeders from online retailing sites. I prefer having a chance to choose the one I want at a pet shop ask questions & examining them to see if it's heathy, I don't believe reputable breeders online will sell anyone a sick tort & they most likely comes with full warrantee/ exchange or money back.


----------



## iwantaTortoIse (Mar 23, 2020)

Tom said:


> Don't look for a cheap tortoise. Look for a healthy tortoise. Any money you save on getting a cheap one will soon be spent tenfold at the vets office tying to save it. The initial purchase price of the tortoise is nothing compared to the long term care and housing. $50 one way or the other is inconsequential.


OK thanks


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Mar 23, 2020)

__





Redfoot Ranch – Tortoises and Turtles are My Passion







www.redfootranch.com





My girlfriend bought me a Russian tortoise from this site for Christmas and she had a great experience. It came after Christmas because the owner of redfoot ranch didn’t want to ship in the frigid weather conditions, he stayed in contact with her the whole time and kept her updated through the whole process. Once the tortoise arrived, it was very safely packaged and healthy. Amazing weight and healthy new growth.


----------



## wellington (Mar 24, 2020)

How about showing us your set up and telling us about the details. Like the kind of lights and heat your using. Kind of substrate and dishes. The size of the enclosure etc. Then we can help you make any needed improvements before you add a tortoise to it 
An adult Russian or Hermanns needs a minimum space of a 4x8 foot. 
As already stated, even a free tortoise is expensive. Reptiles are not cheap pets.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 24, 2020)

No such thing as a "Cheap" tortoise.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 24, 2020)

A good UVB light (MUST have or shell and bones will be weak and tortoise will die):


About $50

A fixture to hold the light (Have to get one with a ceramic base because the light gets too hot to use the plastic base ones):


About $15

A ceramic heat emitter for night time heat (provides heat without light):


About $25

Some sort of tub to use as an enclosure:


About $35

or you can build a tort table:



For about $50

A couple bags of substrate (I like to use fir bark):

https://www.chewy.com/zoo-med-premium-repti-bark-natural/dp/123790 

(You'll need more than one bag)


A tile to feed on, a plant saucer for water, a hiding place - About $25 or $30

One or two surge protectors:


About $15

Tortoise off craig's list - Free

Do you need to buy all this stuff? no, not really, but the better question is, "How long to do expect your new, free or cheap tortoise to live?" Without all the stuff shown above your tortoise won't live a year.


----------



## iwantaTortoIse (Mar 24, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> A good UVB light (MUST have or shell and bones will be weak and tortoise will die):
> 
> View attachment 288723
> About $50
> ...


thx


----------



## willee638 (Mar 24, 2020)

wellington said:


> How about showing us your set up and telling us about the details. Like the kind of lights and heat your using. Kind of substrate and dishes. The size of the enclosure etc. Then we can help you make any needed improvements before you add a tortoise to it
> An adult Russian or Hermanns needs a minimum space of a 4x8 foot.
> As already stated, even a free tortoise is expensive. Reptiles are not cheap pets.


Yeah exactly, I had a turtle placed in my care for 2 weeks & fell in love so decided on getting a land tortoise which is my preference. The cost of my pet tortoise was one quarter of what I would spend on housing it, feeding, lights, enclosure & space, many would be tortoise pet owners soon found out they can't afford the upkeep or adequate space.


----------



## iwantaTortoIse (Mar 25, 2020)

willee638 said:


> Yeah exactly, I had a turtle placed in my care for 2 weeks & fell in love so decided on getting a land tortoise which is my preference. The cost of my pet tortoise was one quarter of what I would spend on housing it, feeding, lights, enclosure & space, many would be tortoise pet owners soon found out they can't afford the upkeep or adequate space.


Ok thx


----------



## Lindalee7 (Mar 25, 2020)

iwantaTortoIse said:


> Hi, ive been wondering if there are any cheap options to get a tortoise. Im looking for a hermanns tortoise or a russian tortoise but i cant seem to find any local breeders. I live in the Dallas, TX area. Any places would help. Thanks



Please don’t purchase a “cheap” pet just because you want one. 
Most animals (including and especially torts and other reptiles) can and will get very pricey to own and properly maintain. If you go cheap, you will undoubtably end up with a poorly cared for and unhealthy pet.
Do the adequate research necessary for whatever tortoise you may be interested in, make a budget as to what you can afford, and make a decision if a tortoise is the right pet for you. 
Please keep in mind they may need special veterinary care at some point in their lives and that will also be quite costly.
✌?


----------



## polDurna (Mar 25, 2020)

All of the above being real aside...

Welcome to our Forum! 
We love to help out prospective tortoise parents, save those pennies, buy the right stuff as you go along show us what you got and ask lots of questions, educate yourself for who you want to nurture and we will continue to back you through the day you get your shelly love and beyond!


----------



## Archie's mom (Mar 26, 2020)

Welcome....one thing I didn't think of when I got my Archie was what if the power goes out especially in the winter and your little guys lights go out. I got a solar generator now near his cage and had to use it already this winter.


----------



## Archie's mom (Mar 26, 2020)

Another thing to remember is always have back up bulbs uvb and heat....hard to tell when they're running low and can quit without any warning.


----------



## willee638 (Mar 26, 2020)

Archie's mom said:


> Another thing to remember is always have back up bulbs uvb and heat....hard to tell when they're running low and can quit without any warning.


Those are very good points, it's a concern if you live in cold parts with harsh winters & most tortoises species needs lights & heat sources. When the first time my UVA+UVB full spectrum bulb went I panicked because it was in February still winter, but now having my tort for close to 2 months I learnt if you take your tort outdoors for natural sunlight 3 times per week & feed them some calcium carbonate supplement with D3 you don't need a UVB light constantly on every single day & I can also just use an ordinary incandescent light bulb for heat instead of a UVA light & my tort still able to see & distinguish colours & recognises foods which I was mistakenly lead to believe only a UVA bulb is necessary to this.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 26, 2020)

Can anyone near Dallas/Plano Texas help our new 14 year old member get started?
(If so, PM me and I can contribute some equipment.)


----------



## Gijoux (Mar 26, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Can anyone near Dallas/Plano Texas help our new 14 year old member get started?
> (If so, PM me and I can contribute some equipment.)



ZEROPILOT You Rock!!! I loved reading this.


----------



## jeneliza (Mar 30, 2020)

Archie's mom said:


> Welcome....one thing I didn't think of when I got my Archie was what if the power goes out especially in the winter and your little guys lights go out. I got a solar generator now near his cage and had to use it already this winter.


i had this problem, i dont have back up power, i used hand warmers hidden in her bedding and covered, and taped to the top of her hidding spot, and blocked her in, she wasnt happy of course, the temp wasnt the best , but it was liveable for a few days, it was at 70, which isnt great for a redfoot, but they will survive, at this temp, and its not great to keep them in a small area for long, but it kept her alive,


----------



## willee638 (Mar 30, 2020)

jeneliza said:


> i had this problem, i dont have back up power, i used hand warmers hidden in her bedding and covered, and taped to the top of her hidding spot, and blocked her in, she wasnt happy of course, the temp wasnt the best , but it was liveable for a few days, it was at 70, which isnt great for a redfoot, but they will survive, at this temp, and its not great to keep them in a small area for long, but it kept her alive,


I had a situation in February when it got a little too cold for my new RF so I put hot water in a ceramic tea pot placed it at the corner of her enclosure to generate a little bit of heat & some humidity from the vapor, I replaced the hot water every few hours & did it for a whole month.


----------



## jeneliza (Mar 30, 2020)

willee638 said:


> I had a situation in February when it got a little too cold for my new RF so I put hot water in a ceramic tea pot placed it at the corner of her enclosure to generate a little bit of heat & some humidity from the vapor, I replaced the hot water every few hours & did it for a whole month.


Wow, that's along, time, but I guess we do what we have to when we have no choice,


----------

